# Modo guidato, modo normale



## scattolina

Ciao a tutti!
Quando per esempio si utilizza una qualsiasi funzione, può esserci il *Modo Guidato* (nel senso che si è seguiti passo passo nell'utilizzare la funzione) e il *Modo Normale*.

Come si può tradurre in spagnolo:
*Modo Guiado* - *Modalidad Guiada* - *Manera Guiada*
*Modo Normal* - *Modalidad Normal* - *Manera Normal*

Nessuno di questi modi mi dà una quantità accettabile di risultati facendo la ricerca su Google, quindi non saprei se sono tutti sbagliati e c'è un modo specifico per dirlo...


----------



## chlapec

Hola scattolina,
para modo guidato me suena bien "modo asistido", pero, ¡sin garantías!


----------



## scattolina

¿Cómo se usa en español? Es una "frase idiomática"...


----------



## Neuromante

¿No sería "tutorial"?


----------



## scattolina

pero "modo normale"?
Hay 2 maneras: el "modo guiado" (pero tutorial no me parece bien dicho) y el "modo normal" - las dos están escritas en la misma línea...


----------



## Neuromante

Claro:
Modo tutorial y modo normal.
Modo tutorial es el modo en que te van guiando paso a paso para que aprendas los aspectos básicos.Se usa mucho en los programas de ordenador


----------



## 0scar

En castellano se dice _tutelar_. _Tutorial_ no existe en el dicionario.


----------



## Tomby

Creo que tutelar es una palabra que casi siempre se usa en el argot jurídico. Y _tutorial_ es una palabra que se ha incorporado recientemente como sinónimo de "guía" o "instrucciones", aunque como bien dice Oscar no ha sido aun aceptada en el DRAE.
En cuanto a la pregunta de Scattolina creo que se puede referir a un sistema de configuración de un objeto moderno (dec. TDT, iPod, etc.) y en ese caso es habitual que en las instrucciones diga "modo guiado" (siguiendo instrucciones) y "modo normal" (predeterminado). Aquí aparece en esta especie de manual.
TT.


----------



## scattolina

Pero, como dice Neuromante, modo tutorial es un neologismo... en internet creo que estaría bien....


----------



## 0scar

_Tutorial_ es inglés sin traducir, es spanglish no necesario.
_Modo asistido_ o _guiado _está bien.


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno Oscar: Dudo que en España exista el spanglish. Es más, casi casi dudo que excita en Argentina. Eso es cosa de más al norte ¿no?


Y mientras "tutor" sea una palabra española, creo que sus derivados también lo serán


----------



## 0scar

Tutorial no es un derivado de nada en castellano, no existe. 
Si tu vocación es el apoyo del anglicismo innecesario, adelante.


----------



## Neuromante

Derivado de "tutor". Y de hecho lo verás por todas partes, incluso escrito. Lo que no verás son otras formas de llamarlo (Y sí, ya sé que vas a tirar de Google. Como siempre)

De todos modos me parece que tu segunda frase sobra algo más que del todo:
Primero. El que no lo hayas oído *tú*, no significa que no exista.
Segundo. Una persona que más de una vez ha mantenido que formas dialectales de su país son español universal no debería hacer comentarios totalitarios acerca de los demás foreros.
Tercero. Tienes que saber perfectamente que soy uno de los foreros más combativos en cuestión de luchar contra los anglicismos (Y eso sin saber la cantidad de entradas del foro que reporto a diario por usar expresiones en inglés) así que las opciones son solo dos: No lees lo que escribo; te apetecía meterte conmigo. Otras no se me ocurren.


Al margen de eso:
Revisa la definición de "Tutelar" que es tu propuesta. Como  dijo Tombatossals no tiene nada que ver. Y como también dijo "tutorial" es una palabra de reciente incorporación.


Me llama la atención que a veces uses Google para llevar la contraria al diccionario y a veces uses el diccionario para llevarle la contraria a los foreros que dicen que alguna palabra existe. Hace un par de días me usaste Google ¿Verdad?


----------



## 0scar

Hablando de Google, la tan usada frase "modo tutorial" solo (*) aparece en  páginas en inglés:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22modo+tutorial%22&start=60&sa=N

(*) Confieso que hice trampa, no revise a fondo * todas* las págs. de Google  


P.D.: ¡Advertencia!, si veo que pesar de todo  "Modo tutorial" al final se hace carne, en el futuro voy a traducir "Modo asistido" como "Modo tutoreale". Lo haré siempre que pueda y por los siglos de los siglos. Giuro vendetta!


----------



## scattolina

¡Chicos! ¡Qué pasa! Tranquilos, por favor... ¡todos sabemos que el idioma español que se habla en Argentina o en sudamerica no es justo igual a lo que se habla en España!
No hay problema:  "tutorial" es un neologismo, que no se usa en Argentina. Bien, en Argentina se dice modo guiado/asistito y en España se está empezando a usar el término "tutorial." ¡No peleáis por eso!


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione*


> Salve a tutti,
> Vi ricordo che questa discussione tratta di modo guidato/modo normale.
> Se vogliamo sbizzarrirci su "tutorial" è utile e doveroso aprire una nuova discussione dedicata.
> Molti ringraziamenti.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


----------



## gatogab

scattolina said:


> ¡Chicos! ¡Qué pasa! Tranquilos, por favor... ¡No peleáis por eso!


Non si tratta di litigio, bensí di un confronto molto animato, purtroppo fuori luogo. 

Neuromante, secondo me, si trova in una situazione (geografica-linguistica) complicata, non essendo ne peninsulare ne latinoamericano. 
Mò me busco l'ira di Neuromante.


----------

